# Here's what's new from BowTech for 2003



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

That's great ,really looking forward to seeing the new pro 40 wheel


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Before I get a bunch more emails I'd like to make a note. The 2002 single cam Patriot has a different limb length and deflections than what the 2003 Dual will have.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

This was posted by the BowTech R&D Dept. on Bowsite.

The grip has been changed for 2003. More narrow throat and a less rounded heel. Also .125 off the riser from front to back. The bows are also 8 to 10 ounces lighter. New cams and mods, smoother draw with a little more speed 2-5 fps, with higher brace heights for the single cams. New risers, new bushing material, new cable slides, new sand pocket design. New dual cams that are smokin fast, smooth draw, 70% effective let-off, cable tuners, and a solid wall. 350 fps with a 6 3/4" brace on Black Knight. Patriot Dual 7 3/4" brace 340 fps low recoil and vibration, feels like a Patriot during the shot. New ES VFT 6 5/8" brace 333 fps with low recoil and vibe, vertical force limb angles. P40 Wheel 7 1/4 brace, 38" axle 312 fps @ 70# 30" draw, with an energy wheel. BlackHawk for 03 28 7/8 axle, 8" brace, 2.85# mass 317 fps.


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Welcome to the board! Bowtech. Thanks for releasing your products here. 

To post your bow pictures, you will need to click the browse button in the "attach file" section and select the picture that you would like to post. You can only post one at a time and the max picture size is 202400 bytes. Be mindful of the overall size so viewers can see the whole picture without scrolling right. 

You can post your excel files too, but you will have to zip them first and post them as a .zip, or you can make a screen shot and post it as a .jpeg. 

Last but not least….. take a look at this link. We would love to have you aboard.
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advertising/advertising.htm


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

heres another visaid


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Admin, Thanks. I will forward the link above. 

Question How do I convert an excel file to jpeg?


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter;

You can do a screen capture with windows (that's like the pics the admin is using). But as you can see, the quality isn't very good, and it is hard to read.

You might want to consider getting Abobe Acrobat, with this program you can convert documents from other programs (MS Word, MS Excel, etc.) into a *.pdf format. Then anyone with the free Adobe Acrobat Reader (whether in Windows, Apple, Linux, BSD or Unix) can view the document as you want them to see it (like a brochure). Once installed the full version of Acrobat converts documents with a button click from within the office suite application (ie MS Excel).

I think you can output an Excel spreadsheet to a rough HTML document with Office XP, but I haven't played with it.

-CG


----------



## Jeff Saunders (Aug 5, 2002)

Admin - any reason HTML attachments are not allowed?

Many programsm like Excel and Word allow the creation of an HTML document.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

I took an Excel spreadsheet from another thread, published it for the web. I than posted it on my website and posted a link. It worked better than I thought it would 

Here is a link to show it>>>LINK


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Detemeat said:


> *I took an Excel spreadsheet from another thread, published it for the web. I than posted it on my website and posted a link. It worked better than I thought it would
> 
> Here is a link to show it>>>LINK *



I saw that you had done that but how would I go about getting that done?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Bowtech_Shooter,

Just got a quick question out of curisosity. Why is it that Bowtech lists the IBO speed of their bows as a range? Such as...325-333FPS instead of just quoting the one speed, such as.....IBO 333FPS.

It seems that companies like Hoyt, PSE, post just one speed for each bow/config, just interested why Bowtech would do it differently.

Cheers,

Luke.


----------



## Detemeat (Oct 1, 2002)

BowTech, if you have a spreadsheet that you want published, e-mail it to me and I'll convert it to html and post it on my web page,then I'll post a link to it.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

They use a range of speed to protect themselves.

The top speed is with an arrow shaft no fletching and nothing on the bow string.

It means very little to me I am a true 28" draw shooter, so none of those speeds are really of interest to me.


Remember speed is no substitute for form and yardage judging.


I would love to see 2" groups at 50 yards at 330fps consistently.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 1, 2002)

*speed ratings*

IBO speed ratings are truly relative. If one manufacturer says 350 and another says 150 you can feel relatively reliable that the former will be faster with your set up than the latter.

Getting the most speed out of the same poundage is engineering prowess.
Like the difference between a "scrub board" to wash clothes and a washing machine. They both wash closes. My grandmother even thought that her scrub board would outclean the new fangled machines any day.

Since my form is mediocre and my distance judging is not perfect, I would rather shoot a faster bow than throw one with my hand, its less critical.

To me speed equals KE and flatter trajectory. Both are good. My being able to shoot the higher speed is another matter. I can't blame my poor shooting on speed, its my form etc.

I'm also convinced that if other bow manufactures beside Bow Tech could shoot that fast they would. They can't so they don't.

Besides as the bows get more effecient, I can reduce my poundage and shoot for longer periods of time. Perhaps someday bows can shoot 300 fps at 40 lbs then in my old age when my sight and distance judging ability wanes, I could still shoot good

Practice, practice practice


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Eberbachl said:


> *Hi Bowtech_Shooter,
> 
> Just got a quick question out of curisosity. Why is it that Bowtech lists the IBO speed of their bows as a range? Such as...325-333FPS instead of just quoting the one speed, such as.....IBO 333FPS.
> 
> ...



The bows will group as good as the shooter can shoot em'

BowTech guarantees their speeds...BowTech advertises a minimum and maximum speed for their bows because not every bow built shoots the exact same speed no matter what manufacturer makes it. BowTech test fires * every * bow before it ships from the plant and it WON'T ship unless it shoots between or above the advertised speeds. 

If you go to their web site you'll see they even advertise bow speeds for all draw lengths in thier owners manual. 


Along with every BowTech bow comes a Factory Test Sheet. On this sheet the tested draw length, draw weigth (to the tenth of a pound), tested arrow weight, serial number and the speed it shot through the chronograph is all documented. 

This test is done with a single brass nock on them and an IBO grain weight arrow.

And as an added measure they use a Custom Chrono Heavy Duty Pro Shop Meter which is the same meter that Norb Mullaney uses for his bow reports. Calibrated on a regular basis.


Most manufacturers only test a prototype a few times and they advertise the max. or near max. speed it shot once. 


I hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

It says in the bowtech catalog in fine print.

Bow speeds are measured with nothing on the string.

Read it yesterday.

Bottom line Jack Wallace didn't win the IBO Worlds shooting 330+ fps.


Randy Ulmer told me a few years ago he could build a bow that would shoot 400fps. But it would never stay consistent or stay together. Randy Ulmer's winning setup that won him many titles never was much more than 285fps. (He always shot the same setup for IBO or ASA, Cabelas)


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

From my experience with my BowTech, I wouldn't be worried about advertised speeds. It simply ROCKS!!

As for 350fps bows being unshootable, if we were to go back in time 20 years ago and talk about a 300fps bow, you would probably hear some of the same scepticism as here. What the heck's wrong with technological progress?

BowTech_Shooter, I can't wait to see that new line-up for 2003. Those figures are awesome! I've already promised a new BowTech for my wife.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm not much into IBO stuff but aren't shooters limited to 280 fps? If so I would believe that a 300 grain arrow at 280 fps wouldn't be as consistant as a 450 grain arrow at the same speed. 3D shooters have to contend with wind don't they? I would think that a fast and heavy arrow would be more accurate at longer ranges in the wind .


----------



## robbo (Oct 15, 2002)

Is there any thing in the Bowtech lineup to suit a finger shooter. I shoot mainly unmarked field.

Thank you
Robbo


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info Bowtech_Shooter, just curious... 

...oh, and G'day Robbo, how's it goin' mate


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't wait to see check out this new line-up


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Walks,

The IBO doesn't have a speed limit if the arrow weighs over 5 grains per pound of draw weight. IE. with a 60 lb draw weight you could shoot an arrow that weighs 300 gr's. If you shoot less than 5 grains / lbs in an IBO you may not exceed the 280 fps speed limit. At least that's my understanding of the rules.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> *It says in the bowtech catalog in fine print.
> 
> Bow speeds are measured with nothing on the string.
> 
> ...



It is true that the speeds listed in the catalog are from bows tested without a brass nock set but they do use a tied on nock for the advertised speeds. 

However, They put a brass nock on every bow before they do the Factory Bow Test and it * has * to shoot the advertised speeds or it won't get shipped....Period....


----------



## robbo (Oct 15, 2002)

G'day Luke, didn't you go to bed last night? I see you stayed up till you got to 4 figures!

How'd you know it was me, was my disguise showing through?
Or was it my accent? 

Robbo


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

G'day Robbo, good to see another Aussie over here at AT...good forum, and many knowledgeable folk here 

Cheers,

Luke.


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Now lets see if I have any luck postin' these specs that Pat sent me. Give me a couple tries as I have never tried to post an excel sheet....[ ]

SINGLE CAMS
Brace H Draw L DrawW A TO A MASS WEIGHT IBO SPEED

EXTREME VFT 6.625" 25-30" 50-60-70 34.0625" 3.75 LBS 325-333 FPS.

SAMSON 6.625" 25-30" 80-90-100 34.0625" 3.75 LBS. 323-331 FPS.

PATRIOT 7.375" 25-30" 40-50-60-70	33.75" 3.95 LBS. 312-320 FPS.

MIGHTY MITE 7.25" 25-30" 60-70	31.5" 3.85 LBS. 316-324 FPS.

TECH 29 6.5" 24-29" 50-60-70 29.5" 3.60 LBS. 312-320 FPS.*

BLACKHAWK 8" 25-30" 40-50-60-70	28.875"	2.85 LBS. 309-317 FPS.

LADYHAWK 7.5" 20-26" 30-40-50-60	29"	2.75 LBS. 262-270 FPS.

PRO38 7.375" 27-32" 50-60-70 36.6875" 4.05 LBS. 306-314 FPS.

PRO40 7.75" 27-32" 50-60-70 38.625"	4.10 LBS. 302-310 FPS.

GEN 3.2 7" 26-31" 50-60-70	37.5"	4.25 LBS. 312-320 FPS.

STALKER 7.75" 27-32" 40-50-60-70 33.5" 2.90 LBS. 298-306 FPS.

STALK LT 6.875" 22-29" 30-40-50-60	33.75"	2.85 LBS. 288-295FPS.*

TOMKAT 9.125" 27-32" 60-70	31"	3.00 LBS. 284-292 FPS.


THE DUALLYS 
BRACE H DRAW L DRAW W A TO A MASS WT IBO SPEED

PATRIOT DUAL 7.6875" 24-30" 40-50 34.875"	3.80 LBS. 332-340 FPS.
60-70

BLACK KNIGHT 2 5.75" 24-29" 50-60-70	36"	3.95 LBS. 342-350 FPS.
(S)

BLACK KNIGHT 2 6.75" 25-30" 50-60-70	36"	3.95 LBS. 342-350 FPS.
(T)

PRO 40 DUAL 7.375" 26-31" 40-50	38"	4.05 LBS. 329-337 FPS.
60-70


THE WHEELY	
BRACE H DRAW L DRAW W A TO A MASS WT IBO SPEED

PRO 40 WHEEL 7.25" 23-30" 50-60-70 38" 4.10 LBS. 304-312 FPS.


YOUTH BOW
BRACE H DRAW L DRAW W	A TO A MASS WT IBO SPEED

RASCAL 7.25" 19-25" 20-30-40 24.5" 2.0 LBS. 256-262 FPS.

* IBO speeds for the Tech 29 and Black Knight 2 short brace height are based on a 350 grain arrow at 29" draw and 70# draw weight 
**IBO speed for the LadyHawk is a 300 grain arrow at 26" draw length and 60# draw weight

*** IBO speed for the StalkerLite is a 300 grain arrow at 29" draw length and 60# draw weight 
IBO speed for the Rascal is a 200 grain arrow at 25" draw length and 40# draw weight

Sorry Pat, this is the best I can do.


----------



## HuntingBry (Oct 15, 2002)

What gets me is the dual cam Patriot. A bow with a 7.7 inch brace height shooting around 340 fps? Even with my short draw length I should be able to get around 285 with a mid-weight arrow. I just can't wait to see the improvements they have made to that grip. Being a lefty it's hard to get bows and harder to get custom grips made.


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Here's a website that I put all of the BowTech Specs on:

http://www.sportsmanaccess.com/users/mecrowe/BT2003_Stats.htm


BowTech,
The lineup is looking GREAT! That Pro40 Dual is looking like an awesome bow!

Take care,
--mike


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

*Bowtech 2003*

SIMPLY AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see some pictures of these!


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't need the Pics

I'll take a Pat Dually and a Pro 40 w/wheels 

Should be the perfect 3d and target combo.

Shame is I know when I order them from my Pro Shop I wont' see them till April. 

I'll have to love my Pro 38 awhile longer, won't be to hard


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

any pics yet......


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

I have heard that some catologs have been sent out already, so hopefully some one will post spme pics of the new bows very soon.

Martin.


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

I got my catalog ordered. Looking forward to seeing these bows.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

If anyone's interested in getting a new brochure, drop me an email at [email protected] 

Regards, Pat


----------

